# Orlando Wyndham Cypress Palms 2-Bed Lockoff Nov 23-27 $388



## nkldavy (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanksgiving With Theme Parks
This two-bedroom Lockoff condo totals 1400 sq ft with a door between the two 1-bedroom units. 1 balcony, a kitchen and a kitchenette, 2 sets of washers and dryers, jetted tub in the larger 1-bedroom side, 2 king beds and 2 queen pullout sofas: 1 of each on each side so that 8 people could be accommodated. Confirmation number is 082223.
Free WiFi for 4 devices. For more devices or higher speed a fee of $9.95 per day is charged. Resort has 2 outdoor pools, 2 hot tubs, a clubhouse, exercise equipment, and 3 BBQ areas. No smoking, and no pets. 
Wyndham lists the highlights as quoted here: 
”Cypress Palms is located in the heart of Florida’s attractions. Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Walt Disney Studios, Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Water Mania, Arabian Knights and Medieval Times are all nearby. Universal Studios, Sea World and Wet-n-Wild are only a 20-minute drive away. Old Town Square and surrounding shops will entice avid shoppers. Excellent dining and hundreds of other attractions make Orlando a favorite vacation location.
Daily round-trip shuttle from Activity Center to Disney, SeaWorld and Universal Orlando for a nominal fee; please reserve 24 hours in advance
Short walk to several well-known restaurants
Check-in time is after 4:00 p.m. Checkout time is by 10:00 a.m. The Guest Services office is open 24 hours a day, seven days a week.
Resort enforces a late check-out fee for any guests checking out past the check-out time.
A credit card authorization or a cash deposit of $100 and photo identification will be required at time of check-in.”
Recommend you call the resort for up-to-date and detailed information if you have questions. Use (407) 397-1600 for most questions and extension 2708 for Activities questions.


----------



## shalomy (Oct 13, 2016)

I send you a pm.


----------



## nkldavy (Oct 16, 2016)

*Rental Pending ...*

... as of today.

Uncle Davey


----------



## nkldavy (Oct 29, 2016)

*Rented*

Thanks, Uncle Davey


----------

